# Need advise on how to complete difficult miter



## robramm (Dec 2, 2011)

I've done a few miters in my life, but I can't seem to get my head around this one. I had 2 new skylights replaced. The installer made a mess of the drywall around where they drop in as he had to trim some drywall away so they would flush mount. I thought of just putting some wood trim around to cover up the area.
The area of concern is around the skylights







where you see the pink insulation. The light chutes are deep and have 2 angles as you will see in the pic. The corner is 90deg, but also added into the mix is the angle of the sloping roofline. I need some hints how to make this miter. The stock is just 1.5 inch door stop trim with a 3/8 2 step 

profile.









Its the lower right and left corners I'm having trouble with. Thanks,
...Rob Ramm


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could make it easy on yourself by using a 1/4 round that you paint up and then install, mitering the corners. Then just a fine caulk line.













 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'd call the dry Waller and tell him to fix it. In my opinion


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Rob first let me say I think Dominick has it right if some one expects you to except this as a finished job then they are not being very professional.

Any way if you are going to do this yourself I don't see any problems in it,if I'm missing something here then forgive me.

I`ll explain in two parts and if you can take anything out of it and use it then all to the good.

First wood meeting on two different planes will not pass as a perfect fit,answer remove one plane.

This is how I would do it,I would get a piece of 3" Pencil round (that's like bottom board with a round on the top) cut it to full length to fit against the cill of the window.At the bottom and back of the board I would cut it at a snipe,this will leave the board full width at the front but reduced at the back this will allow the front of the board to fit flush with the rake of the plaster board.By doing this simple thing you have now removed one plane from the equation.

As Cab man say`s on both sides (left and right) fit 1/4 round but I would scribe the 1/4 onto the bottom board, this in effect would look like a mitre that just die`s a way on it`s self. On the top fit 1/4 round and mitre both sides job finished. 

Second part I`m a great believer in "if it looks right then it is right". Example if the 1/4 round on the sides had a revel of 1/4"(that's the space from the inside edge of the window to the 1/4 round) I would look to have the same revel at the bottom of the window.It would give the whole thing form and proportion. It`s taken me longer to explane it than it would to do it but once under stood it`s with you for ever. Hope this helps some how billy.


----------



## robramm (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. The drywaller did a good job initially, but these are replacement skylights 14 years after the build, so it was the skylight installer's only option as the new ones did not fit in the same way. I agreed to his option, only I would have cut a little straighter , but thought it would not take me long to trim it up. The quarter round idea is a good one, but the size of quarter round required would cover too much of the skylight. I wasn't sure if I was just having a senior moment not being able to figure it out, but now that you mention 2 planes Billy, I understand the difficulty now. I'll take your advise and see what I come up with. Thanks to all.


----------



## oldwood (Dec 11, 2011)

*special angels*

build your picture frame to fit window ie 90 degrees glue it together then cut roof angels on tabelsaw incert in opening and attach window is flat and square cornered the taper for comes after that to size trim to opening,in ceiling be sure outside demintions of trim 2and 1quarter,3inch 3and 1/2 are larger than inside demintion of drywall before cutting roof angels to allow for angels from roof [you might have to buy wider trim to fill out to walls] then cut roof pitch on tabel saw


----------



## oldwood (Dec 11, 2011)

you will have to rip both sides and then cut bevals so use good wood glue to assembel picture frame so you dont ruin saw blades


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's hard to see way up there*

from way down here, but here's what I'd do. Dig out all the insulation you can back about 1/8" to 1/4" from flush. Fill the gap with quick drying drywall compound and sand it flush. Paint it and forget it's there...no moldings. I don't like moldings and try to make all my drywall joints end at the door jambs and windows. Fill with a bead of caulk and it 's done.
It takes more time and effort but worth it to me.  bill


----------

